# Tips for MCAT Vocabulary



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

There are so many ways to memorize vocabulary. I would be sharing the ones I used.
1.Memorize words by making contrast with movies,cartoons,anime etc characters.
2.Give characters name of the vocab. words.
3.Divide words in urdu meanings/sentence like ;
Altruistic_ mean har kisi k sath true rehnay wala banda;Unselfish, ?All k sath true? Al Tru.
4.There are many vocab. words which are synonyms of each other.Make list of it.I would try to upload it also.
5.Memorize the word?s synonyms by comparing with the separated parts of the synonym.

Get insane,mad;become total idiot for vocabulary otherwise it is difficult to memorize.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> There are so many ways to memorize vocabulary. I would be sharing the ones I used.
> 1.Memorize words by making contrast with movies,cartoons,anime etc characters.
> 2.Give characters name of the vocab. words.
> 3.Divide words in urdu meanings/sentence like ;
> ...


 exactly.. i am also used to of this method .. infact its the only method to learn vocab.. otherwise its next to impossible


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> exactly.. i am also used to of this method .. infact its the only method to learn vocab.. otherwise its next to impossible


It really giving me hard time..Vocab


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

==Prince MD Khan said:


> It really giving me hard time..Vocab


same here i learn it by heart .. and when i revise it, seems, it is an entirely new thing....


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

friends why are you so much scared of vocab...just learn 15 words everyday BUT at different times like 5 words after you have finished your chapter 5 words after sometime... and also MOST IMPORTANT thing is that you have to revise them at least three times then you will have grip on it otherwise NO..i follow these tips and finally i have grip on it..and you should know their urdu meanings this also helps in learning vocab..and if you are learning from kips SUPPLEMENT then please dont do that otherwise you are wasting your time..KIPS MCAT is good but it has not urdu meanings so this is link..learn meanings from it..and BEST OFF LUCK..just follow these tips and remember the words which you have learned just go through them quickly next day and HOW?????this is up to you..
http://www.medicalforum.com.pk/showt...&p=553#post553


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

Amna Amir said:


> same here i learn it by heart .. and when i revise it, seems, it is an entirely new thing....


Same happened here,A friedn of mine suggested me to go through vocab in last two weeks and seriously i saw vocab in his hands in last days -_- He is in KE :!: Well thats risky for lazy student like me so,i am gonna try Maria Mumtaz's tip though i downloaded 3 types of vocab having urdu meaning,i never went through them 

- - - Updated - - -



Mariamumtaz said:


> friends why are you so much scared of vocab...just learn 15 words everyday BUT at different times like 5 words after you have finished your chapter 5 words after sometime... and also MOST IMPORTANT thing is that you have to revise them at least three times then you will have grip on it otherwise NO..i follow these tips and finally i have grip on it..and you should know their urdu meanings this also helps in learning vocab..and if you are learning from kips SUPPLEMENT then please dont do that otherwise you are wasting your time..KIPS MCAT is good but it has not urdu meanings so this is link..learn meanings from it..and BEST OFF LUCK..just follow these tips and remember the words which you have learned just go through them quickly next day and HOW?????this is up to you..
> http://www.medicalforum.com.pk/showt...&p=553#post553


Ok sista,Thankyou,JazakiALLAHu Khayran.I will follow your advise InshALLAH


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

well honestly speaking i have learned vocoab in 3 weaks following these tips and now am revising them..but just learn meanings from this link..no other book will gonna help you..I have tried many times.


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

Mariamumtaz said:


> well honestly speaking i have learned vocoab in 3 weaks following these tips and now am revising them..but just learn meanings from this link..no other book will gonna help you..I have tried many times.


is it necessary to learn the diff. synonyms for a word or just learning the meaning is enough??? what u say Maria??


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

no you have to learn all the synonyms for given word..its necessary..


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

He came to the hurdles that he remember, over which once he had one so easy a victory.
Which underlined part is incorrect ?????


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

He came to the hurdles that he remembered hover which once he had WON so easy a victory


----------



## Amna Amir (Apr 1, 2013)

maryyum said:


> He came to the hurdles that he remember, over which once he had one so easy a victory.
> Which underlined part is incorrect ?????


its b .
that he remembered
The phrase is is in past.use of present tense would be wrong here.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

yeah u right @amna amir ..........also instead of one it should be won ........... THIS LINE IS FROM IST YEAR ENGLISH BOOK story (reward)


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you so much .


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

*UHS Syllabus*

hey everyone can anyone of you please tell me that the list of words that are provided for the MCAT on the UHS website , is it always the same or does it vary each year because i compared the syllabus of 2012 with 2013 s and found that the word list was the same and I am aware that this may not be the correct thread to ask the following question but i have recently joined and would be glad if you could help me . The entry test for Army medical college is different , is there a specific portion for it too and if yes where can i get it from


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

[h=1]Past Paper of English MCAT Test :[/h] 
1) She managed to _______ a ticket for the cricket match
A. Procure
B. Obscure
C. Improvise
D. Preclude
2) Things have got out of hand; we must take steps to _______ the situation
A. Rectify
B. Actify
C. Purify
D. Testify
3) George Orwell’s animal farm is a stinging _____ on the Russian revolution
A. Myth
B. Satire
C. Fallacy
D. Legend
4) All the ____ and ceremony of the royal wedding was telecast on the national television circuit.
A. Festival
B. Romp
C. Pomp
D. Happiness
5) identify the wrong segment of the sentence from the parts enclosed in brackets:
The (patients) blood (analysis) shows that there is a big number (of) amorphous cells which are (quiet) unidentifiable.
6) identify the wrong segment of the sentence from the parts enclosed in brackets:
The police, in their investigation, used coercive (measure) (to) get favorable statement (from) (the) accused
7) identify the wrong segment of the sentence from the parts enclosed in brackets:
Your argument is simply abstruse as there (is) no clarity (of) thought and coherence (in) ideas and it also (lack) vision.
8) identify the wrong segment of the sentence from the parts enclosed in brackets:
The workers were (raising) (much) hue and cry when their (demands) were turned (away).
9) identify the wrong segment of the sentence from the parts enclosed in brackets:
This disease is (uncurable) (without) the (judicious) (use) of antibiotics.
10) identify the wrong segment of the sentence from the parts enclosed in brackets:
The younger sister hopes (to) emulate her elder (sister’s) sporting (achievement) as she is putting (up) hectic effort.
11) MUSE
A. Wander
B. Fonder
C. Robust
D. Ponder
12) FECKLESS
A. Useless
B. Careless
C. Dauntless
D. Fearless
13) MOSAIC
A. Pattern
B. Mortal
C. Ordinary
D. Musical
14) INSCRUTABLE
A. Immoral
B. Unethical
C. Enigmatic
D. Unaccountable
15) JUXTAPOSE
A. JUstify
B. Compare
C. Expose
D. Jettison
16) LACERATING
A. Landing
B. Tearing
C. Flagging
D. Lactating
17) EMPATHY
A. Fictitious
B. Facility
C. Ability
D. Felicity
18) EVANESCENT
A. Evident
B. Permanent
C. Event
D. Transitory
19) SIDLE
A. Sneak
B. Sift
C. Slege
D. Sieve
20) DISSONANCE
A. inconsistency
B. expansion
C. percetable
D. wrap
20) Choose the correct statement :
a) The government should accrue taxes for strengthen the economy of the country
b) The government should accrue taxes in strengthen the economy of the country
c) The government should accrue taxes to strengthen the economy of the country
d) The government should accrue taxes by strengthen the economy of the country
21) Choose the correct statement :
a) Foreign trade have assumed greater importance in recent years
b) Foreign trade is assumed greater importance in recent years
c) Foreign trade has assumed greater importance in recent years
d) Foreign trade shall assumed greater importance in recent years
23) Choose the correct statement :
a) The space programme has been battered in bureaucratic wrangling
b) The space programme has been battered into bureaucratic wrangling
c) The space programme has been battered by bureaucratic wrangling
d) The space programme has been battered to bureaucratic wrangling
24) Choose the correct statement :
a) He will has to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
b) He will have to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
c) He will had to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
d) He will having to deal with the problem by showing adroitness
25) Choose the correct statement :
a) He does possesses altruistic behavior
b) He does possess altruistic behavior
c) He does possessing altruistic behavior
d) He do possessed altruistic behavior
26) Choose the correct statement :
a) He has great affinity in nature
b) He has great affinity with nature
c) He has great affinity by nature
d) He has great affinity at nature
27) Choose the correct statement :
a) An amorphous mass of cells are difficult to understand
b) An amorphous mass of cells were difficult to understand
c) An amorphous mass of cells had difficult to understand
d) An amorphous mass of cells is difficult to understand
28) Choose the correct statement :
a) He stands on arms akimbo
b) He stands to arms akimbo
c) He stands with arms akimbo
d) He stands through arms akimbo
29) Choose the correct statement :
a) He is suffering to anaphylactic shock
b) He is suffering in anaphylactic shock
c) He is suffering from anaphylactic shock
d) He is suffering into anaphylactic shock
30) Choose the correct statement :
a) If you had asked him, he would had accepted the offer with alacrity
b) If you had asked him, he would have being accepted the offer with alacrity
c) If you had asked him, he would have accepted the offer with alacrity
d) If you had asked him, he would been accepted the offer with alacrity.


----------



## Sirii Abbasi (Aug 21, 2013)




----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

well the word list is same as was in 2012 mcat and yup AMC entry test is different and english portion is just....for that you have to join academy..


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

IN 2013 world list more words are added .


----------



## samar khan (Aug 19, 2013)

oh okay thank you so much  but isn t the AMC entry test always held some time in june because if that is the case then i don t think i ll be able to prepare for it through an academy . Do you have any idea to what extent the difference is and wht are the other ways by which we can study for it . Anyhow thanks a ton

- - - Updated - - -

and when does the UHS portion come out every year ?


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

thank you for info

- - - Updated - - -

no maryam..the word list is same as was in 2012.....


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

no dear .not same ..........i'm 100% sure ..more words added in 2013 essential word power.
the first word is not present in 2012 word list 'Acupuncture ' ,added in 2013 word list.


----------



## CHOCLATE (Jul 5, 2013)

dear maryyam .......... sorry to say sister but i am also 100 % sure word list is same as in 2012........ also acupuncture was present .........


----------



## lightbeam (Apr 26, 2013)

marrayum i think u did not memorize the essential word by heart in 2012 that's why u r saying like this


----------



## Mariamumtaz (Jun 26, 2013)

yup right..it was same as in 2012..m 100% sure


----------



## annie khan (Nov 10, 2012)

(one more vote) .. maryum .. words list is same .. !! i am studying from uhs syllabus 2012 as there is not difference btw 2012 n 2013 sylabus.


----------



## maryyum (Aug 19, 2013)

ok thanks all .......

- - - Updated - - -

and sorry all .that was my mistake ...


----------



## hamidali391 (Mar 30, 2012)

One effective way of learning the 800-900 words is making flash cards. Make 25-30 flashcards everyday and learn them. Next day when you make the second set of flash cards, revise the previous ones too. Like this, you can learn all of them before the MCAT. One flash card should have the word on the front and the meaning/synonyms on the back side. So when you revise, you'll only go through the front side and check the answer by turning the card/paper over.
I used this method when preparing for MCAT last year and it truly worked.


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

I guess new members should read this.


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Sort of felt like solving it (lol). 
Could anyone check my answers? 



maryyum said:


> *Past Paper of English MCAT Test :*
> 
> 1) She managed to _______ a ticket for the cricket match
> A. Procure
> ...




I'll surely forget the vocab after finishing Fsc exams! :') 




Prince MD Khan said:


> I guess new members should read this.


Only new ones? :roll:
Nice tips in post #1. :thumbsup:


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

What are the other options for 26?
28:He stands with his arms akimbo(akimbo is bent right?)


Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

rosequartz said:


> Sort of felt like solving it (lol).
> Could anyone check my answers?
> 
> 
> ...


Old ones have read it 

Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

rosequartz said:


> Sort of felt like solving it (lol).
> Could anyone check my answers?
> 
> 
> ...





Prince MD Khan said:


> Old ones have read it
> If you compare words with daily life activities and with normal words  then you won't forget easily ;-)
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rosequartz (Jul 24, 2012)

Prince MD Khan said:


> What are the other options for 26?
> 28:He stands with his arms akimbo(akimbo is bent right?)
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


26) Choose the correct statement :
a) He has great affinity in nature
b) He has great affinity with nature
c) He has great affinity by nature
d) He has great affinity at nature

Yes, akimbo is with hands on the hips and 
elbows outwards (could say bent too). 



Prince MD Khan said:


> Old ones have read it
> 
> Sent from my Xperia P using Tapatalk


Not all of them, especially lazy ones like me. 



Prince MD Khan said:


> Prince MD Khan said:
> 
> 
> > Old ones have read it
> ...


----------



## Prince MD Khan (Dec 3, 2012)

rosequartz said:


> 26) Choose the correct statement :
> a) He has great affinity in nature
> b) He has great affinity with nature
> c) He has great affinity by nature
> ...


----------



## syed asim (Aug 3, 2014)

*Help Me In English:*

Hey guys ! I am in entry class and i am bad in english grammar . Anyone of you could tell me that how could i improve my grammar ? And also tell me the source or book to find more about english grammar?

- - - Updated - - -

IS THERE ANY BOOK WHICH CONTAIN EVERY GRAMMAR RULE?


----------

